# Hit rock bottom



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Well its been a stressful few years and this week I ended up off work with stress due to juggling to much. Now today hit rock bottom, DP announces that the money were were releasing from the business has not come through, he is going through the SRR procedure on 26th and we need to cancel the consent appointment on 30th because the money doesn't look like it will be available. Here my goal was starting process on 6 May.  feel shattered and angry with DP. Its ok for him he still has his 3 kids from previous marriage.


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Well phoned the clinic and can postponed my consent appointment to 19 May. Came to terms with the money not being released and that I am still ill from the virus I caught while on holiday off work for another 3 weeks. tyring to chill out and work towards my new goal.


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Take good care of yourself and stay positive     sounds like you need time to let yourself recover from feeling so poorly xx


----------



## Juniorpark (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are having a hard time.    Hopefully by the time you get to tx you will be over the effects of being ill and the extra time you've had to wait will be in your favour with getting your health in the best possible place for starting the tx.

JPx


----------

